# Just finished a BIG project.........



## Freehand (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been banging on this thing for a year and a half.

Five thousand square feet dovetail log cabin,full basement...........


----------



## Freehand (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's the great room ceiling.....


----------



## excess650 (Jul 23, 2009)

Its a wee bit bigger than mine.:jawdrop: 5000 sq ft isn't exactly a cabin. Somebody had DEEP pockets.

The wall logs appear to be 6"x12" T&G flat inside and out. Is that correct?

I'll speculate that the dormers are in bathrooms by the looks of the glass block "windows". How wide are the dormers, and is that assumption correct?

What are the rough dimensions of the house? 32'x80'?


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice, I like the peaked roof in the greatroom with the glass.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 23, 2009)

excess650 said:


> Its a wee bit bigger than mine.:jawdrop: 5000 sq ft isn't exactly a cabin. Somebody had DEEP pockets.
> 
> The wall logs appear to be 6"x12" T&G flat inside and out. Is that correct?
> 
> ...



Yes they are 6X12 T+G white pine logs,flat inside and out.

You guessed right about the third floor bathroom placement,they are 8X12

The house has a busy foot print with all the offsets....the longest dimensions are 59X39 (these dimensions are in imperial feet BTW)

It sure is nice to get to the end of this one.........


----------



## Freehand (Jul 23, 2009)

Stacking the logs last year..............


----------



## deeker (Jul 23, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Stacking the logs last year..............



I am VERY, very impressed.

Now I need to get busy with my sawmill....and....

Kevin


----------



## rmh3481 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful! Great Job. Thanks for sharing your pics.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Freehand (Jul 23, 2009)

Another from the west side while stacking the logs.......


----------



## Freehand (Jul 24, 2009)

Jacks and valleys..........


----------



## Freehand (Jul 24, 2009)

Ready for ridge beams....


----------



## Freehand (Jul 24, 2009)

Flying in the first ridges....


----------



## clearance (Jul 24, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Jacks and valleys..........



This I really like, a hand framed roof. Nice.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks,there's over 200 pieces to the timber portion of the ceiling.

Here's another pic of crane day....................


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 25, 2009)

That's Beautiful!!!


----------



## Brmorgan (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow... My brain is reeling just imagining all the math and engineering involved in that. Nice job, man. That is one trade I'd like to at least try out as a hobby, if not turn it semi-pro eventually. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks,Brad........Here's a pic of the first main rafters flying in.

It all seemed to come down to this one day,spent two weeks cutting out the timbers and then got this crane operator to come out one day for a thousand bucks.....worth every penny.

The biggest ridges are 6X12 and 28 feet long....we estimated their weight somewhere around 900 lb's


----------



## Brmorgan (Jul 26, 2009)

That looks like pine. If so, I wouldn't doubt that weight estimate. I know the 4"X16"X20' pieces I cut for my deck last summer were _barely_ movable all by myself.


A couple months ago a sawyer job came up at a local timber-frame company. I'm pretty sure I would've been a contender since I was previously a sawyer at a sawmill, and also hold a AA lumber grading ticket and have seven years' experience at that. The problem was that they are located over an hour's highway driving from where I live, and the 125-odd miles on the road each day would've taken my monthly fuel bill from ~$100 to between $500-700 or more, and there was no way I could swing that with the pay rate and my current bills.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's a pic of her all framed out....

Yea,all pine....eastern white and southern yellow.

Sorry to hear that job was out of reach,Brad.....would have been a shweet gig.I worked as a faller for five years and than I went right into finish product woodworking.....I'd like to run a real mill for a while.....maybe someday.


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 26, 2009)

900 sounds kinda high to me, that would be heavier then water.. Probably more like 500-600 . I just put up a 6"x12.5"x 17' Doug Fir (air dried for 6 months) header, my BIL and I carried it and set it, it weighed maybe 300.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 26, 2009)

SilverBox said:


> 900 sounds kinda high to me, that would be heavier then water.. Probably more like 500-600 . I just put up a 6"x12.5"x 17' Doug Fir (air dried for 6 months) header, my BIL and I carried it and set it, it weighed maybe 300.



Well,maybe our ridges were not as dry as yours.......

The 28 footer I was referring to was kinda wet.I took a foot long off cut from the same stock and plopped it on a bathroom scale....30.5 lb's if memory serves me right.

The crane we used was designed for putting up signs....full extension on the boom gave it a max of 1000 lb's...so we figured the biggest pretty close.opcorn:


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 26, 2009)

Book density of SYP is .67 of water (+/- 20%) Even on the high side .80 of water, with 14 cubic feet, your looking at 62.37 lbs (1 cubic foot of water) x 14 x .80 = 698 lbs.. 

62.37 lbs x 14 cubic feet x .67 (normal density of syp) = 585 lbs

But heck maybe your softwood is heavier then water. Plop a piece in a lake and see if it sinks..


----------



## Coalsmoke (Jul 26, 2009)

FRS, that is a very nice job you did. Any idea on the total cost to lockup? I like the dovetail construction, very sharp!




Brmorgan said:


> That looks like pine. If so, I wouldn't doubt that weight estimate. I know the 4"X16"X20' pieces I cut for my deck last summer were _barely_ movable all by myself.
> 
> 
> A couple months ago a sawyer job came up at a local timber-frame company. I'm pretty sure I would've been a contender since I was previously a sawyer at a sawmill, and also hold a AA lumber grading ticket and have seven years' experience at that. The problem was that they are located over an hour's highway driving from where I live, and the 125-odd miles on the road each day would've taken my monthly fuel bill from ~$100 to between $500-700 or more, and there was no way I could swing that with the pay rate and my current bills.



I saw that job, could be good, and could be a lot of stress. I think the company (forget their name at the moment) is decent though, I have spoke to one of their guys at the timber framing convention show.



SilverBox said:


> Book density of SYP is .67 of water (+/- 20%) Even on the high side .80 of water, with 14 cubic feet, your looking at 62.37 lbs (1 cubic foot of water) x 14 x .80 = 698 lbs..
> 
> 62.37 lbs x 14 cubic feet x .67 (normal density of syp) = 585 lbs
> 
> But heck maybe your softwood is heavier then water. Plop a piece in a lake and see if it sinks..



Silver box, IMHO, any beam, steel, wood or concrete, becomes at least twice as heavy if its placement requires being on a ladder with it. Or at least that's been my experience. I'd rather be on "terra ferma"


----------



## Brmorgan (Jul 26, 2009)

Coalsmoke said:


> I saw that job, could be good, and could be a lot of stress. I think the company (forget their name at the moment) is decent though, I have spoke to one of their guys at the timber framing convention show.



I've been out to their site and looked at their operations before - they had an "open house" a couple years back where they allowed the public into one of their private houses that they built on-site. The house is built using a combination of techniques and materials to showcase the different things they can do. They do really nice work, and seem like decent people to work with, but I guess you never know until you're on the payroll eh. The company is run by the Zirnhelts, and I know that's in the company name but I can't remember exactly what it is.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 26, 2009)

Coalsmoke said:


> FRS, that is a very nice job you did. Any idea on the total cost to lockup? I like the dovetail construction, very sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Coal,about 350K with every screw,knob,and switch.Here's a close-up of some of the 'tails

Silverbox,my bath scale could have been way off for all I know,I stated it as an estimate and nothing more.....If I could,I would change my statement to "damn heavy".


----------



## Coalsmoke (Jul 26, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> I've been out to their site and looked at their operations before - they had an "open house" a couple years back where they allowed the public into one of their private houses that they built on-site. The house is built using a combination of techniques and materials to showcase the different things they can do. They do really nice work, and seem like decent people to work with, but I guess you never know until you're on the payroll eh. The company is run by the Zirnhelts, and I know that's in the company name but I can't remember exactly what it is.



Right, Zirnhelt Timber Frames


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 26, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Coal,about 350K with every screw,knob,and switch.Here's a close-up of some of the 'tails
> 
> Silverbox,my bath scale could have been way off for all I know,I stated it as an estimate and nothing more.....If I could,I would change my statement to "damn heavy".


 As in all crane lifts you have to include the weight of the rigging plus the cable, hook & ball.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 26, 2009)

SilverBox said:


> Book density of SYP is .67 of water (+/- 20%) Even on the high side .80 of water, with 14 cubic feet, your looking at 62.37 lbs (1 cubic foot of water) x 14 x .80 = 698 lbs..
> 
> 62.37 lbs x 14 cubic feet x .67 (normal density of syp) = 585 lbs
> 
> But heck maybe your softwood is heavier then water. Plop a piece in a lake and see if it sinks..



Personally, I don't think 900 lbs is that bad an estimate.
I do know that a 6x12x28' beam would have 168 bd. ft. in it.
Around here we have Ponderosa pine. When loading a truck with green P Pine we figure about 5 lbs. per bd. ft., and it comes out pretty close when figuring load weight.
5 lbs. times 168 bd. ft. = 840 lbs. 
Your figure of 585 lbs. divided by 168 bd. ft. only figures out to 3.48 lbs. per bd. ft. That seems a little on the light side for green Pine to me. 
Maybe your book is using a specific MC for it's figures, probably 19%.

Bottom line is; it dosen't matter what the book say's, what matters is the DOT scales. 

By the way freehandslabber. Beautiful home, and excelent job no mater what the ridge beam weighs. 

Andy


----------



## gdhome2 (Jul 27, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 28, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Well,maybe our ridges were not as dry as yours.......
> 
> The 28 footer I was referring to was kinda wet.I took a foot long off cut from the same stock and plopped it on a bathroom scale....30.5 lb's if memory serves me right.
> 
> The crane we used was designed for putting up signs....full extension on the boom gave it a max of 1000 lb's...so we figured the biggest pretty close.opcorn:



Beautiful home slabber! I sure wish carpentry didn't take such a hit with this economy. 

I went to a wet/dry (species specific) wood weight list. . . I averaged 6 weights together, and came up with 45.5 pounds per cu. ft.--that would put your 28' beam in at 637 pounds. . . Just using the highest wet weight on the list, it was 52 ponds per cu. ft.--making it 728 pounds. Your bath scale said the drop piece was 61 pounds per cu. ft. . . . Very plausible. Like you said, damn heavy.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Metals,means a lot.

Here's a pic of the inside early on....1X8 T+G bead board....around 40 square of it altogether.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 28, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Thanks Metals,means a lot.
> 
> Here's a pic of the inside early on....1X8 T+G bead board....around 40 square of it altogether.



I always preferred laying the T&G on top of the vaulted ceilings. . . A lot easier on your neck and back IMHO. You get to face nail it all on; you're not working over your head all day; it allows the hand-stacked roof to be seen and appreciated--etcetera.

We mostly used what was referred to as "Structural T&G", because it was 2X6 material. Once it was laid down over the rafters, BCI's (I Joists) were laid directly over the same layout as the Timber Rafters (stacking). . . The I Joists were then insulated with 'closed cell foam', and 5/8" plywood laid over them (as in a regular roof). This made ventilation a non-issue, water penetration would be all but impossible, even with severe failure in the finished roof, and the insulation value was fantastic.

Being that it was such a thick roof (just like SIPS), the fascia was rather large, but looked good. Of course, careful attention had to be paid to the dead load, snow load, and wind load because of the extra weight.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 28, 2009)

Yea,we did alot of the same things....6" polystyrene panels,we used 2x8's for the secondary framing,and topped it off with 3/4".....then the metal roof.It never did seem to end and yea,the fascia came out around 20"

It makes for a really sound roof but I really had to sweat cutting in all the timbers.....tedious stuff.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 29, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Yea,we did alot of the same things....6" polystyrene panels,we used 2x8's for the secondary framing,and topped it off with 3/4".....then the metal roof.It never did seem to end and yea,the fascia came out around 20"
> 
> It makes for a really sound roof but I really had to sweat cutting in all the timbers.....tedious stuff.



 Here's to you having lot's more work in the future. . . This economy sucks.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 29, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Here's to you having lot's more work in the future. . . This economy sucks.



Hell,man I'm goin' back to cabinets.......more money in it......general contracting is for the birds


----------



## teacherman (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful work, Jason!

Did you mill the wall timbers?


----------



## Freehand (Jul 29, 2009)

Nope,we had a company out of Tennessee mill those,they are white pine from Appalacia.

The yellow pine in the ceiling is a different story,we made the largest with milled wood.opcorn:


----------



## irishcountry (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread absoulutly amazing job what a beauty of a home!! Great job


----------



## Freehand (Jul 31, 2009)

irishcountry said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread absoulutly amazing job what a beauty of a home!! Great job



Thanks, Irish.......I'll keep the pics coming


----------



## dustytools (Jul 31, 2009)

Man I envy you guys that do residential work, We would have our asses nailed to the wall is we were caught up in the air with out fall protection. Beautiful work on the home!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 31, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Thanks, Irish.......I'll keep the pics coming



What's up with the staggered blocks in that Gable wall? Never seen it stepped like that, but different areas do different things. . . Up here, it's required on sheeting seams--what does stepping it accomplish?


----------



## Freehand (Jul 31, 2009)

dustytools said:


> Man I envy you guys that do residential work, We would have our asses nailed to the wall is we were caught up in the air with out fall protection. Beautiful work on the home!



Land o' no codes up here,dusty......you're fired before you hit the ground.

We did rope up on the roof(12/12 and 14/12 pitches)....spent alot of time in the harness.



Metals406 said:


> What's up with the staggered blocks in that Gable wall? Never seen it stepped like that, but different areas do different things. . . Up here, it's required on sheeting seams--what does stepping it accomplish?



Just hitting them midspan there Metals,we used clips on the sheathing,then board + bat.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 31, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Land o' no codes up here,dusty......you're fired before you hit the ground.
> 
> We did rope up on the roof(12/12 and 14/12 pitches)....spent alot of time in the harness.
> 
> ...



Ahhh, gotcha. . . It looks good that's for sure. It's a shame to cover up good looking framing.


----------



## little possum (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW:jawdrop:


----------



## Laird (Aug 13, 2009)

Magnificent!


----------



## BigPITA (Aug 18, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## trimmmed (Aug 20, 2009)

WOW! Nice house and real nice work!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 24, 2009)

Spotted the link in your sig, nice looking home! 

I am in the middle of trying to build one myself, but cutting all the dovetails myself. I posted a thread over in Homeowner, at this link.

Is this a True North log home?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice place!


----------



## garmar (Aug 24, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous home! 

Did you build it on spec or contract?


----------



## Freehand (Aug 24, 2009)

BigPITA said:


> Absolutely beautiful!



Thanks,PITA



trimmmed said:


> WOW! Nice house and real nice work!



WOW Burgermeister,thanks....means alot.




TraditionalTool said:


> Spotted the link in your sig, nice looking home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks,T.T. .I'll be sure to check out your thread.It is not a true north log home.....it is from another company that does sloppy work, does not stand behind their quality,and shall remain nameless for several reasons,foremost being I will not advertise for them and will NOT be doing business with them in the future......sore subject there my friend.



aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Nice place!



Thanks Aggie....means alot from a member of your standing......seen the stuff you do



garmar said:


> Absolutely gorgeous home!
> 
> Did you build it on spec or contract?



It was done custom,under contract,and by some miracle kept it under 85$ a square foot.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice Job!

A guy at work bought a big log cabin kit, got it put together and was about 2 weeks out from moving in when lightning struck it and burned it to the ground. He said he wasn't all that disappointed about it. He learned a lot putting it up the first time and it would be a better build the second time around.

Ian


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 25, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Nice Job!
> 
> A guy at work bought a big log cabin kit, got it put together and was about 2 weeks out from moving in when lightning struck it and burned it to the ground. He said he wasn't all that disappointed about it. He learned a lot putting it up the first time and it would be a better build the second time around.
> 
> Ian



OUCH!

Great attitude though. to him.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 26, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Thanks,T.T. .I'll be sure to check out your thread.It is not a true north log home.....it is from another company that does sloppy work, does not stand behind their quality,and shall remain nameless for several reasons,foremost being I will not advertise for them and will NOT be doing business with them in the future......sore subject there my friend.


Sorry to hear of your troubles, but it is not issolated in the log home industry unfortunately. It looks like a solid home, so even if you need to caulk it some, it's not the end of the world, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Your much farther than I am, but mine is a similar but different style. I have nobody to blame other than myself if the timber doesn't fit, only me, myself and I...I'll be working on mine for the rest of my life, either finishing the build or building furniture for the inside of it.


----------



## songofthewood (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice job!Hard work will pay off in long run.


----------



## duane9835 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice job!!! Those are the exact logs i am planning on using for my next house, if i can ever sell the house i built that we are in right now.

It may be awhile around these parts.

I hope i haven't been looking into the same company you used for your timbers if they are that sloppy.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome home Freehandslabber!!!!!! I love it. Thanks for sharing it!!!!!

Billy


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 2, 2009)

Freehand:

I read these, and couldn't quite figure out if it was for a customer, friend, or yourself?

Great job, anyway! $ 85 sounds fishy cheap ( was that the complete cost, or ??)


----------



## Freehand (Nov 2, 2009)

RVALUE said:


> Freehand:
> 
> I read these, and couldn't quite figure out if it was for a customer, friend, or yourself?
> 
> Great job, anyway! $ 85 sounds fishy cheap ( was that the complete cost, or ??)



Customer and friend.......I don't have the cash for something like this,I'm afraid.Just another paying job.

And yes,85$ a foot is the final number with trim,cabinets,hardwood floors.

The full finished basement is the part we saved some money on...comparatively inexpensive to build.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 2, 2009)

How far from home was it? (year and a half times trips = lots of time too..


----------



## Freehand (Nov 2, 2009)

Parked a travel trailer on it the first week we started.Worked 4-10 hour days although my weeks after purchase and change orders would be more like 60+ hours.Four days and three nights on site and then I'd go home....Monday would come back around way too quick most weeks lol.

I had three other guys working under me that were all local boys....although one of them had a hour and a half commute one way,he was a real trooper.

Been over there a few times in the last couple of months doing their dry stacked retaining walls with native stone,about 200 sq. ft. of it so far,I'll try to get some pics next time I'm over there.Thanks for your interest.opcorn:


----------



## Freehand (Nov 3, 2009)

More pics to come...........


----------



## Freehand (Nov 3, 2009)

Stairs made entirely of 4x12's,mitre stringer to riser.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 3, 2009)

Another of the basement stair coming down.........


----------



## Freehand (Nov 3, 2009)

Kitchen,White Oak,built from scratch.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 3, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Stairs made entirely of 4x12's,mitre stringer to riser.



That trick reminds me of a job I didn't get due to timing. My friend did it and boy did he whine. It was a set of bookcases set on an angle down a hall, such that you could see a lot of face etc. (zig zag? or similar to a lightning bolt.. hard to describe.) Anyway they were over 45 degrees from the wall, any way the angle on the miters was something like 55 degrees, tough to do. Sounded easy on the plans.......


----------



## Freehand (Nov 3, 2009)

Vanities,custom built.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 3, 2009)

That's all I got fer now,fellers.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 3, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Vanities,custom built.



Who designed those drawer fronts? unique


----------



## Freehand (Nov 3, 2009)

You mean the raised panels?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 3, 2009)

According to the pic I can see, the lower left panels seem to be a panel door protruding about 3/8 over the stiles and rails. 'Course this computer was made in Japan.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 3, 2009)

I leave em' proud,the big door companies have to keep them flush for the wide belt sanding machines.....I do mine by hand so I don't have to plane down my panel stock to .625.....and I like the look.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 3, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> I leave em' proud,the big door companies have to keep them flush for the wide belt sanding machines.....I do mine by hand so I don't have to plane down my panel stock to .625.....and I like the look.



I agree, and in keeping with always stepping up the look.


----------



## 385xp9106 (Nov 3, 2009)

nice house..hard work payed off


----------



## DRB (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice to see this thread come up again. I have enjoyed watching your build freehandslabber. 

I hope to be starting my custom home next summer if I can get all my paper work in order 

I have been collecting wood for custom finishing for 2 years now it should be good and dry when I need it.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 5, 2009)

freehand

whats next?


----------



## Freehand (Nov 5, 2009)

Gonna be working on this guy's house again....He's a little eccentric.........


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 5, 2009)

I had a customer who asked me to conceal 340 silver bars in a cabinet job. Not hard to hide until you do the math on the weight!


----------



## Freehand (Nov 5, 2009)

RVALUE said:


> I had a customer who asked me to conceal 340 silver bars in a cabinet job. Not hard to hide until you do the math on the weight!



Sounds like a job for steel.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 5, 2009)

On uppers, the WALL wouldn't hold that kind of weight. Fairly compact though. 

I built a king size bed that held 21 rifles or shotguns without a lock, and the customer knew it held them, and couldn't find them or how to access them. The good old days. Haven't done similar lately.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 5, 2009)

there may be a market for that sort of thing soon enough...


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 5, 2009)

Too sad.. Too true.

Lately, what's been hidden, is my check from the customers.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 5, 2009)

I've had alot of requests for subterfuge and concealment over the years with my craft......seems people have plenty to hide, from all walks of life.:dunno:


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 30, 2009)

wow my dream home great work


----------



## Jtheo (Jan 3, 2010)

That is one good looking "Cabin". The carpentry work is excellent.

Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 3, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Thanks,there's over 200 pieces to the timber portion of the ceiling.
> 
> Here's another pic of crane day....................



I wouldn't (couldn't) even attempt something like that!


----------



## Freehand (May 2, 2010)

Thought I'd round out this thread with some pics of the dry stacked rock I'm doing, most of the capstones are a foot thick or more.....


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 2, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!! I think I'll withhold pics of my residence...


----------



## RVALUE (May 2, 2010)

People who live in rock houses shouldn't throw glass.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand (May 2, 2010)

a. palmer jr. said:


> All I can say is WOW!! I think I'll withhold pics of my residence...


I built this for a friend,under contract.....I sure couldn't afford it!


RVALUE said:


> People who live in rock houses shouldn't throw glass.:hmm3grin2orange:


lol!:yourock:


----------

